# 11Steps at the Port Hope Estival



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi guys
I didn't post this earlier in case their were any forum members in the area because quite frankly......I was unsure how it would all go.
My band (11STEPS ) played our first gig doing mostly our own material this past Friday. Now we have been wrapped up in the studio for the last 18 months finishing our CD (just art work for me to do now). It was only our second gig in that time frame and the other one we did last November. We only did that cause it was a great paying event and we played all our regular cover stuff. Helped finance the CD.
Anywho......we opened the Port Hope Arts and Music festival on Friday night. Played in an old bandshell in the park in the middle of town. It had just finished a little downpour about 45 minutes before we went on, so we were blessed with good weather. 
I was very nervous. We had about 60 people that showed just because of us (mostly family) and I think there was maybe another 250-300 there. The Sound system was great. We all had our own mixes. And WE were pumped. Mostly nerves, part adrenelin and part experience. 
Playing your own non-tested tunes on an unsuspecting audience (they listed us as Classic Rock) can be a harrowing experience. However.....we decided to mix in three classic tunes (the Story In Her Eyes, Green Eyed Lady and Hush) in with the nine songs we decided to play from our CD of 12 tunes. So in that way, if we were losing anyone, we could pull them back in with a well executed cover. 
I don't think we needed to do that. There were people singing along to our songs like they knew them. I could see all heads bobbing along. Then people would turn to each other have a few words then back to watching us. I think all in all they were very attentive. I actually got some applause after a few solos. So I'm assuming they were, at least, partially deaf. :smile:
At any rate the gig went GREAT.....way better than I expected. I guess I shouldn't have worried. I'll definitely post when our next gig is coming up and hopefully some of you forumites will show.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Sounds like you were nervous for nothing Pete. Glad to hear things went well for you and yeah, let us know when your next gig is. BTW did you play your Bloomfield Les Paul at the gig?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Too bad.... I was in that 'hood Friday kqoct


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Great news Pete! A solid gig on original material is a rush like no other. Keep us posted on the CD.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"Oh what a feeling, what a rush."

Good on ya!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> Sounds like you were nervous for nothing Pete. Glad to hear things went well for you and yeah, let us know when your next gig is. BTW did you play your Bloomfield Les Paul at the gig?


I did use the Bloomy:smile: for my open E tuning (and the Gustavsson and a couple of PRSi....different tunings of course) Had a two amp setup. Kingsley D30T through a 1x12 with an old JBL D120 and as a Kingsley D50 through a 1x12 with an old EV. 

Hey Ken...if you want to check out the Bloomy, you better come over soon. It's for sale now.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

faracaster said:


> Hey Ken...if you want to check out the Bloomy, you better come over soon. It's for sale now.
> 
> Cheers
> pete


sigiifaWow Pete, I'm very surprised. I thought you'd be holding on to that LP for years. I'll send you a PM later.


----------

